# Fedex Refused to Ship Frogs Today!



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I just had to share what just happened to me. I am packing up some vanzos to send to a fellow board member and realize I am out of ink. So I figure no big deal and I will just do a label when I arrive at FedEx. Well I get there, fill my label out, the lady takes it and says, wait a minute. You can't send live animals through here without being a verified animal shipper with our headquarters in Memphis, TN. I am like, "what the hell are you talking about? I am in here almost every week shipping or receiving animals." She says she has never seen me, and she hasn't. But the other person who knows me by name says oh he is here all of the time. I just thought he was an approved animal shipper. So I start talking about SYR and none of them have even heard of it and basically say I am lying. So I pull up my SYR account on my phone and show them pages of shipment records all through FedEx and they said, I must have slipped through the cracks. Now I have been shipping animals since 1999 and have never heard of this crap before. So I ask if I can just use my SYR account and bring them back in, and they said no. They have no idea what SYR is and without written approval of me shipping animals and my packaging material through TN, they will refuse all SYR from me from now on. Has anyone else ever had something like this happen? I mean, I don't know what to do. The GM of the place and the warehouse supervisor both came out and basically told me they don't know how I have been sending animals through there, but it is not allowed without headquarters approval. Thoughts?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ya it has been discussed on here before of this happening.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would contact SYR... I'm sure they can sort it out.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is another thread about it:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/133946-fedex-dropoff.html

What type of Fedex is it? Fedex Staffed ship center, Kinkos Fedex, World Center? I've never had trouble with World service or Fedex staffed centers, but apparently Fedex 'Kinko type' stores can pretty much make their own policies about accepting live animal shipments.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I was so mad I could have just knocked the clown out saying I couldn't have possibly been shipping animals that long without anyone noticing. Then after showing them all the shipment records, they said I must have just went unnoticed


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Its not a box store. Its a fedex hub. We have one of the largest in the US here. And I have not had issue for 14 years there. Then today I see someone I haven't seen before and she informs everyone basically I can't ship animals there before I get this Fedex approval.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Did they look up AllProShipping? I think that's the name that SYR has on its contract with FedEx.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I had all the SYR stuff on my phone and I was told it had nothing to do with fedex or their policies. She said my SYR account was not enough for approval to ship animals.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you affix the note below? From the SYR website:

http://allproshipping.cachefly.net/FedExReferenceNote.png

It's important that you print the FedEx reference note (above) and fasten it to your box next to your shipping label. The note will answer FedEx employees' questions about your shipment with ShipYourReptiles.com.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

This has nothing to do with that note. And as my first post says I could not print a label. But they said they will refuse the shipments even with this label, as the first post said. The approval they are talking about is through fedex world headquarters. Which I have to send all packing there first, they approve or deny it, then send it back. That's on top of the approval I have to get to ship animals to begin with. My box. Said live animals on it and that is what caused the problem. I was pretty disgusted.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> This has nothing to do with that note. And as my first post says I could not print a label. But they said they will refuse the shipments even with this label, as the first post said. The approval they are talking about is through fedex world headquarters. Which I have to send all packing there first, they approve or deny it, then send it back. That's on top of the approval I have to get to ship animals to begin with. My box. Said live animals on it and that is what caused the problem. I was pretty disgusted.


We went through the process of sending the test package to FedEx and all. It takes about 2 weeks, and then you get your Fedex account approved to ship whatever live animals you applied for. 

Now that they know you aren't approved and you say they can recognize you, you probably will have to go through this process to be able to ship again in the same facility. 

Marta


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Marta. Send me an email when you get a chance to tell me wha all u had to do. After how rude the lady was I really don't want to ask her. Just so crazy you go somewhere for years and all of a sudden, the rules change. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> Thanks Marta. Send me an email when you get a chance to tell me wha all u had to do. After how rude the lady was I really don't want to ask her. Just so crazy you go somewhere for years and all of a sudden, the rules change. Thanks for the reply


No problem! We will help you out! 
Will send you the email later today, it is easy and you will be approved in no time I'm sure! Then you can come back and make fun of them with your approval papers!


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

The deal with any Reptile approved shipper is that the labels HAVE to be printed out. They will not accept a filled out Airbill. There is a code on the printed labels that designates your account as a Reptile approved shipper, and Fedex has started to enforce this heavily over the past month or two.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

That will be sweet


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Call SYR and they'll sort it out for you. With you being such a valued customer, I'm sure they'll get it straitened out for you. That's what they're there for. This happens frequently unfortunately with uninformed fedex employees at local hubs, and is why the SYR live animal help desk exists. They'll have the nasty rude little fedex hobbit put in her place in no time.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Thanks. You know I could see if it was just they could not do it without the SYR lavel. I can understand but to go on and say even with the label tgey will still refuse it. That was just over the top.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like she was a new employee, making sure all the 't's are crosses and all the 'i's dotted.

While you are waiting for SYR to sort it out, it would probably to be less of a hassle to just drive to the next Fedex center


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

If I understand you and this was a "FedEx World Hub"? Interesting...I guess without a label you didn't have a leg to stand on. 

Technically speaking, you don't have to be approved as a live animal shipper, because SYR is technically the shipper. They are pre-approved and they've guaranteed to FedEx that you have followed their shipping and packing policy. Without the label with the bar code it's hard to convey that. 

I had this exact same experience at a FedEx store and got SYR involved immediately. They told me that individual stores can set policy, but that their contract meant that as long as the label and additional note were on the box it could always be dropped off at a Fedex World Hub. That's what I do now and when they see me coming they say "Hey, it's the frog guy".

I would call SYR before your next shipment (their support is stellar) and let them know when you are dropping off the next package. That way they can be available to speak with the FedEx employee should there be a problem. Alternatively, if you call SYR they can arrange for a FedEx pickup for free. 

Bottom line...get SYR involved as soon as possible. They will fix this.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> This has nothing to do with that note. And as my first post says I could not print a label. But they said they will refuse the shipments even with this label, as the first post said. The approval they are talking about is through fedex world headquarters. Which I have to send all packing there first, they approve or deny it, then send it back. That's on top of the approval I have to get to ship animals to begin with. My box. Said live animals on it and that is what caused the problem. I was pretty disgusted.


 I understand that your disgusted, I would be upset too. I'm sure SYR will help you.

I'm trying to help. If you are not looking for help and just want a should to cry on, that's ok, just don't read below.  

If you understand the following, please forgive me, I don't mean to talk down to you. 

You are not a known shipper. You are the delivery boy in this process. All Pro Shipping is an approved shipper. The note makes it clear to the FedEx agent that they should contact the FedEx Live Animal Desk if there is any doubt that what you are attempting to do is within their policy.

From FedEx: _FedEx does not accept live animal shipments as part of its regularly scheduled service. Live animals will be accepted when the shipment is coordinated and approved by the FedEx Live Animal Desk. _ NOT "fedex world headquarters". For some reason, you were unable to communicate that to them. I wasn't there, so I'm not able to confirm what the communication breakdown was. I can tell you that I have always printed both the SYR shipping label and their reference note and I have not had a problem. 

I doubt any rules have changed. Sounds like *EricIvins* understands the process better than both of us. I don't know if he's right, but it sounds like he is. If he is correct, you got lucky those other times you did not print everything out.

We are on your side duuuuude!


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

I understand exactly what you are saying. And this was my first time without the label. The lady said she worked there 28 years, although I have never seen her. She clearly was the person in charge though. She is saying even with that label (because I asked if that would be ok and showed her SYR recofds of me shipping there all of the time) they will not accept a live animal package. And made sure everyone else there (who had been accepting all my SYR packages) knew not to accept them any longer. Without getting pre approved through headquarters that is. I am going to contact SYR as I have never had to before, I'm not sure what to expect. It sounds as though they can usually take care of this. I did not think to do that there though as I was just about to pop after listening to her, the warehouse supervisor explain this policy I never knew. Seems the easiest thing to do is just get the approval or whatever it is so it never happens again. Just seems crazy though lol


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Please keep us posted. I would love to hear that you straightened her out.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

And I did try to explain and even show her the SYR being the authorized shipper. That's when I asked if it is ok if I just bring it back with the proper labels and she said no. Any package designated live animals has to go through all that other stuff. She basically said all mine (with the labels) got overlooked because when something is prepaid, they don't pay much attention. This was just the first I heard it happen. Should have looked for amother thread lol


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

pafrogguy said:


> And I did try to explain and even show her the SYR being the authorized shipper. That's when I asked if it is ok if I just bring it back with the proper labels and she said no. Any package designated live animals has to go through all that other stuff. She basically said all mine (with the labels) got overlooked because when something is prepaid, they don't pay much attention. This was just the first I heard it happen. Should have looked for amother thread lol


If this is the case please let us know what SYR says about it. I am curious.


----------



## Cole Grover (Aug 29, 2008)

In my experience, this is not at all uncommon. I've had the local hub (not Kinko's or other retail locations - the actual HUB) go so far as to open packages after they've been dropped off and refuse shipment because they contained live animals. This has happened not only to myself, but to numerous other people I'm acquainted with - both individually-certified animal shippers and those shipping through SYR. Both locally and across the country. It happens. From what I've been told by those "in the know" on the subject, it is up to the individual employee as to whether or not they are comfortable accepting the live animal package. In other words, the employee at the receiving desk has the final say. I actually cancelled my FedEx account for several years because of this. I've recently started using SYR as they seem to add one extra level of protection (they bring lots of money...) against this. 

Good luck and please report back.
-Cole


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I am still going through the fedex channels to ensure it doesn't happen again. But I will be contacting SYR this weekend to explain what they said about refusing packages shipped through them as well. With fedex's prices going up the last couple years, shipping same day through delta dash is not that much more expensive. So with folks that have airports nearby, that may be an option.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I just want to point out that it is awfully close to Christmas for live shipping. Shipping slowdowns abound. No way would I ship something live this week.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Good point, Jason.

FedEx has a service guarantee, but this time of year it is suspended, as they know that their distribution can get overwhelmed, there is often rough weather somewhere along the route, and the crush of packages results in a higher damage rate than any other time of the year.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray said:


> Good point, Jason.
> 
> FedEx has a service guarantee, but this time of year it is suspended, as they know that their distribution can get overwhelmed, there is often rough weather somewhere along the route, and the crush of packages results in a higher damage rate than any other time of the year.
> 
> ...


You mean Doug.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Sorry. Long day at the office, followed by long yard of ale. 



Ray Barkalow (via Tapatalk)


----------

